# Need info on some plant sizes (emersed)



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm getting ready to do a 48" long x 18" tall emersed set-up and I need some information on plant size for a couple plants I'll be using. Does anyone know, based on experience or from what they've seen somewhere, how big/tall (or what general growth form) the following plants will get emersed:

Java Fern (needle leaf)
_Hygro. corymbosa _'angustifolia'
_Staurogyne sp_. 'Tropica' (I think it may be the same as Porto Velho?)
_Anubias minima_
_Cryptocoryne crispatula_ 'balansae'

ANY and ALL info will be helpful.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> _Hygro. corymbosa _'angustifolia'


Mine, growing in an outdoor tub, get's around 12-18" tall but then falls over and starts growing vertical stems from the horizontal stem. The horizontal stem keeps growing sideways. If it was restricted from going horizontally it could be very different.



davemonkey said:


> _Cryptocoryne crispatula_ 'balansae'


I've got some in an emersed setup aquarium and even though it gets long leaves they don't stand upright. They only get about 6" high before falling over and the bulk of the leaf grows in the water current. Like this: (it was labelled wrongly prior to flowering)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

As FarCanal indicated, C. crispatula balansae isn't really suited for emersed growth. It gets much bigger submersed. H. corymbosa angustifolia emersed can have a stem plus leaf diameter of 4 to 6 inches, but can get bigger submersed. Looking at those magnificent pictures of Anubias by Vladimir Surkov, I get the impression that Anubias can get bigger emersed than submersed, but, I have never seen such healthy plants. Maybe, with better fertilization, it would be possible to get them as big submersed.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's a link to some pictures of Hygro. Augustifolia (Hygro. corymbosa 'angustifolia'?) growing in the wild here in Australia, The first picture shows it growing emersed;
http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Hygrophila_angustifolia.html


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great info guys! I'm getting some ideas in my head about placement and substrate layout (low vs high areas, slopes, etc... ). I think the Crypt would look decent growing near a more erect stem plant...to give a base-like-area-feeling sort of thing. Who knows, maybe I'll get really crazy with it and plant the _C. crispatula_ amongst a much smaller _C. willisii x lucens_ and see how they intermingle.

For color, I'm collecting some Wood Violets locally and I have some emersed _Lindernia grandiflora_ with a very pretty bloom.

I'm toying with the idea of _Elatine americana_ floating in the areas that will be underwater (for my shrimp).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

FarCanal said:


> Here's a link to some pictures of Hygro. Augustifolia (Hygro. corymbosa 'angustifolia'?) growing in the wild here in Australia, The first picture shows it growing emersed;
> http://www.aquagreen.com.au/plant_data/Hygrophila_angustifolia.html


That is actually a different species. Confusing, I know, but not the same. I'd expect them to be of a similar stature emersed (a beast that may grow over two feet tall).


----------

